# How do you avoid breaking your bones



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I've always been taught to ragdoll it  

Any other ways to avoid it besides not trying?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

learn to fall. Keeping your board from pitching you (as mine did today) is also important.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Tuck and roll with the punches.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Learning to fall is the only thing you can really do aside from wearing armor.

And telling people to go ragdoll when they fall is like telling them not to blink when you punch them in the face.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

dont obey your instinct of throwing your weak hands down to break your fall... Just tuck up, cross your arms and take it to the body..and yeah rolling will help disperse the forces and cause you less pain

wear a helmet, maybe consider some wrist protective gloves


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Stay loose and don't fight it.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Be like me and learn to make it instinct to keep your arms at your side and your head tucked to your chest when you fall...Less likely to break wrists and hit your noggin that way. Also, try to make the strong, meaty parts the first place that hits the ground.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Willy36 said:


> Be like me and learn to make it instinct to keep your arms at your side and your head tucked to your chest when you fall...Less likely to break wrists and hit your noggin that way. Also, try to make the strong, meaty parts the first place that hits the ground.


yes if you can, thats the most ideal. i always throw a hand out on thoguh:dunno:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I put down the forearms, ball up the hands and land on the elbows/forearms


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I have no idea what I do, except that I come out alive afterward :laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Bones break. Falling from some heights there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm a living testament how not to fall; don't put out your hands!! Broke my right wrist (yeah.. i know) two years ago, and strained my left wrist two weeks ago. The last one on a silly bs 180. 
Tuck and roll, as everyone already said


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah man, just sprained my wrist bad 3 weeks ago. And it was off of a little C-box. This thing isn't going to heal for a long time, esp because I'm landing on it all the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Falling correctly in snowboarding really benefits you in life. Case in point: yesterday I fell down a flight of stairs and walked away from it relatively unharmed (just slight tailbone pain). My body automatically tucked, head bent forward and I basically slid down on my ass.

Thank you snowboarding :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Tuck and roll is key, its easy to transition into a scrabble back to the feet. Who doesn't love it when you wipe and regain your footing all in one motion? Had a sick tuck and roll that transitioned into a tail plant back to my feet and running again.. Very acrobatic.. Def got some love from the lift riders and my riding partners on that one.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

CapitaBoy said:


> Tuck and roll is key, its easy to transition into a scrabble back to the feet. Who doesn't love it when you wipe and regain your footing all in one motion? Had a sick tuck and roll that transitioned into a tail plant back to my feet and running again.. Very acrobatic.. Def got some love from the lift riders and my riding partners on that one.


Yeah, I've caught a heel edge flipped and landed back on my feet. That was fun!!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

what about when doing anything other than straight airs off of jumps?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

i know its sounds wierd but its alot easier to live with. its just our instincts to use our hand and its alot easier to go with our instincts then against them.

i live in london and do alot of parkour(no moutains :'(), anf when jumping from high stuff you allways use your hands, and i sur it in snowboarding too. it doesnt matter if you fall front, back or sides, you can easely roll out of it.
wen comming down use u hands 2 balance and prepare the roll, DONT use them 2 stop u hitting the ground couse then all your weight will slam onto your wrists and hurt you. dont lock up your arms either(thatll break them).
the trick is to use your vertical momentum and roll it into horisontle momentum(sorry im dutch andmy english is crap) just use ur arms and hands to keep u stable and rolling, in that way u wont hurt anything 

i taks some pratice but i find it more affective than just tucking in ur arms and hoping nothing happens. you will also feel more confident, couse you know that when you fall it wont hurt(as much).

still easiest way by far is just buying wrist protection


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

drink some milk


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

jjdruffel said:


> drink some milk


:thumbsup:

Live inside a bubble. Never go outside. Don't snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

i try to land on forearms when i can


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

13rian said:


> i know its sounds wierd but its alot easier to live with. its just our instincts to use our hand and its alot easier to go with our instincts then against them.
> 
> i live in london and do alot of parkour(no moutains :'(), anf when jumping from high stuff you allways use your hands, and i sur it in snowboarding too. it doesnt matter if you fall front, back or sides, you can easely roll out of it.
> wen comming down use u hands 2 balance and prepare the roll, DONT use them 2 stop u hitting the ground couse then all your weight will slam onto your wrists and hurt you. dont lock up your arms either(thatll break them).
> ...


grammar anyone?? i got halfway through this post before i said "fuck it, i can't follow."


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

X1n54n3x said:


> grammar anyone?? i got halfway through this post before i said "fuck it, i can't follow."


The guy says he's dutch and his english isn't good. It was better then alot of posts I have seen on forums.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I just pull/tear muscles instead. It's easier on the bones :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Use your cat like reactions and ninja skills, or only ride on deep poo days


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Tuck and roll like everyone has said. However, I will be the first to admit it's easier said than done.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Drink milk.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

snowboarding involves pain.. if you are looking for a way to not brake bones and feel pain, you shouldn´t be snowobarding
im doing the best i can but i just natrually suck at spelling


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

i usually use my face to break my fall, but i wouldn't recommend this for everybody.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Try to ride looking way ahead and anticipate changing conditions. And always try to have an out that is the least painful:dunno:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I usually just use my elbows and roll pretty much. I havent bit it hard like that in awhile but I always protect my head no matter what.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

i think eveyone has pretty much said all you need to know... i wish i knew how i fell, considering i've been skateboarding for about 5 years, snowboarding for 2, i played football for 3 years, played soccer for 11 years, and i've done alot of crazy shit around the house (jumping off stuff, tree climbimg, sledding off roofs, falling off trampolines, jumping off roofs onto trampolines, snowboarding on a trampoline... lol) and after allllll that, i've never broken one single bone. yet i really dont know how i fall lol, all i know is i never get hurt.

however i would definately suggest drinking your milk...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Being winded for a minute is better then having a broken wrist for a month


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, Ive played hockey for most of my life and have always been pretty active. Ive broken a couple ribs from my own hockey player and also fracture my foot from a slapshot. I drink milk everyday, Im sure if my calcium levels were low id be dying of internal bleeding from my bones jabbing into my lungs.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Yeah, Ive played hockey for most of my life and have always been pretty active. Ive broken a couple ribs from my own hockey player and also fracture my foot from a slapshot. I drink milk everyday, Im sure if my calcium levels were low id be dying of internal bleeding from my bones jabbing into my lungs.


lol way to drink ur milk :thumbsup:
hockey is defainately a cause for many broken bones... probably one of the reasons i've never broken anything is because i moved from Canada to the US when i was 3 because my dad joined the US army, i moved to Kentuckey so i never got the chance to start hockey. Anywyas, i did have the time to learn how to ice skate though.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Drink milk like him ^


----------

